
Do You Think Linux is Secure? - darkduck
http://ostatic.com/blog/do-you-think-linux-is-secure
======
sandroyong
Linux is more secure than Windows due in large part to its openness and the
security-minded users. Like all software, however, flawless logic does not
equal secure software, no matter how open source it is. The user is the
biggest variable as this does not prevent him/her from misusing the software
(even if it was flawless). Both software and user would be negated on a fault-
tolerant platform - which does not currently exist.

